# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  В Джаганнатха Пури где можно  недорого снять приличную комнату?

## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, где кому понравилось? Чтобы спокойный район, и без тараканов  :smilies: 
Возможно, преданные ИСККОН там имеют гостиницу или сдают комнаты для отдыха.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

Я жила в храме ИСККОН, мне там очень понравилось.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я жила в храме ИСККОН, мне там очень понравилось.


Спасибо за ответ! А что там за система проживания, гостиница?

----------


## Caturmurti das

В храме ИСККОН много комнат для паломников. В Пури нет проблем найти гостиницу. По всей береговой линии сотни отелей. Можете в первый день снять любой, а потом спокойно походить и выбрать подходящий. Обязательно торгуйтесь,  сбить 20-30% от стоимости - обычное дело.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

При храме ИСККОН есть гестхауз, то есть специальные комнаты для гостей, очень удобные и прямо в храме и недорого.

----------

